# Using the Rabbit Zinger Stun Gun - Video



## silver0202 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey guys,

I recently did a youtube video on using the Rabbit Zinger stun gun for humane dispatching of rabbits. There are many ways to process a rabbit, obviously, but this one works for me, because I feel like it is reliable, fast and best for the animal. To see the video, please copy and paste into your browser...

youtube.com/watch?v=4DF12Wf_zm8&feature=c4-overview&list=UUWeKOluQhkeTHkqV5rN_avQ

Thanks, S.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 26, 2013)

Great videos. I will be processing my first ones soon.


----------

